# Leopard Gecko Clicking Noise



## Reptile-Joel (Jun 28, 2010)

I noticed when I remove my leopard gecko out of his viv and place him on my hand that he makes a strange little clicking noise in his throat. He does it usually when I stroke him. It's not the same noise he makes when I upturn him or make him unhappy but a slow clicking noise every so often, a bit like he has hickups I suppose. He seems perfectly healthy and I'm pretty sure he's always done it. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

sounds like it could be a respiritory problem.


----------



## Reptile-Joel (Jun 28, 2010)

Salamanda said:


> sounds like it could be a respiritory problem.


It's not constant


----------



## madmully (Mar 27, 2010)

I doubt its anything to worry about, sounds just like normal behaviour, part of their natural instincts, just letting you know their a bit nervous or bothered by something, Sleepy Dee has some good info on behaviour.


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

my male does this sometimes when i pick him up i call it him barking lol think its just when they feel a bit uneasy he never does it once hes settled on me and he knows hes not going to fall


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

clicking like that usually means he is not so happy at being handled.


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Ive had this aswell when i check my leo for eggs or turn them over. It sounds like a little snap, freaks me out. I always put them down when they do this as it seems like they are getting stressed out.

Phil


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Its just a way of him letting you know hes not happy - a few of my males do this cos they are grumpy little buggers!! Its not a respiratory problem so don't panic.


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Its grumpy noise, don't worry about it. The leo equivalent of "Aww Muuuuuuuuuum!"


----------



## IzzieThompson (Dec 30, 2014)

My male does this too, when hes struggling to climb


----------

